# My Avery baby..



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for the diagnosis. Having been in your situation before I know the pain you are feeling. Savor every second you have left.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So sorry that your girl has such a tragic diagnosis at such a young age. Just try to love and spoil her as much as possible and taken lots of pictures. Holding you both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Kenneth, no words of wisdom, just wishes for you and Avery to continue making memories that you will treasure. Remember, she doesn't know she's ill, so try to follow her lead and live in the moment.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry that you have to go through this. Your Avery is beautiful. My only advice is take lots of pictures, enjoy each day you have and be there for her for whatever time you have.


----------



## Princess Holly (Jan 25, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this. She is beautiful and too young. Cancer is so evil. On Tuesday, it will be a month since I lost my best friend, holly. She just turned 6 in November. She had cancer of the soft tissue that spread to her lymph nodes and eventually the spleen. We were given a little over a month and a half with her and spoiled her rotten (even though she always was!) I spend all my free time with her, took her on lots of walks, and tool lots of pictures. I'd suggest changing her diet? Cancer is supposedly suppose to feed off grain. If you need any suggestions or help please let me know. I worked with a homeopathic vet (my regular vet was very impressed with how well Holly was doing with the type of cancer she had up until the last couple days) For a bit I forgt she was sick. Please if there is anything I can do to help. I feel your pain. The best of luck, I'll be hoping for you, your family, and beautiful Avery.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Kenneth - so sorry to hear the news about your. Many years ago, our first Golden came down down with Lymphoma at 4. When he stopped eating, the vet started him on Pred just to help encourgage him to eat. Lymphoma responds very well to pred! While we thought we only would have another month or so, we ended up with a year. I will think good thoughts for you.


----------



## Princess Holly (Jan 25, 2012)

How amazing you had an extra year! I was given an extra two months I was grateful for but what i'd do for one more day.


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

What a beautiful picture of Avery. I am so sorry for your pain.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Your girls is beautiful, very sorry for not so good news. Sending my prayers for your sweet girl.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for Avery's diagnosis. Thoughts and prayers will be with you and Avery. She is a beautiful girl and way too young for cancer!! It is not fair that our beloved goldens have such bad luck for this disease.


----------



## Dakotadog (Jan 2, 2012)

She is too young. I will be praying for you and Avery. Good Luck!


----------



## Princess Holly (Jan 25, 2012)

I forgot to ask how old beautiful
Avery is?


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 15, 2012)

First I would like to thank everyone for the wishes and prayers. They really help! 

It's been almost a week since I we found out the diagnosis, I thought during this entire time I would be devastated. But, I seem to have come to terms with it at the moment. 

Before we learnt she had cancer we were going to get another puppy, but I do not know if it is the right thing to do now?... 

I have planned to spoil her completely rotten. After she gets her stitches removed Monday we were going to go to the park for the entire day. Then we were going to the pet store to buy all her favorite toys. 



Princess Holly said:


> I forgot to ask how old beautiful
> Avery is?


Avery Lynn is 4 and a half years old.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

If we could stop the time and have them for ever. Be strong and enjoy moments you have, I will pray these moments last for months.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Praying that you have MUCH more time to REALLY spoil that beautiful girl rotten.


----------



## newlife64 (Jan 13, 2012)

Spoil, love repeat! Sending prayers and hugs ((()))! So sorry you are going through this. I lost my best boy Dakota yesterday to osteosarcoma. Take it one day at a time.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm so very sorry to hear of your sweet girl's diagnosis. I know there is nothing harder. We lost our Sophie girl at the age of 3 to the nasty cancer just this past May. It was heartbreaking. We took lots of pictures and videos. We gave her her favorite treats and toys and took her to her favorite places. We snuggled with her and loved her up every chance we got. We took days off work to just be with her. And when it was time, we let her go before she knew pain and suffering. We had bad days where it felt our hearts would crumble, and we had better days where our hearts could fool our minds into thinking it might be okay.... 

Just my two cents, but I would definitely hold off getting a puppy. Bringing a puppy into your household in the best of circumstances would add stress to your dog's life. It's a big adjustment for the resident dog, and I just don't think it would be fair to her to ask her to deal with that now. Puppies take a lot of time and energy, and all of the time and energy you'd devote to the puppy would be less that you could devote to her. When you look back, I think you'd rather have all of that time with and for her. There will be plenty of time, later, for a new puppy. For Avery and for yourselves, give this time to her. 

I had written many posts about our short, painful journey with Sophie's cancer. I can't go back and read them yet - but I think we handled it for her as well as anyone could have. We also chose to not do chemo or radiation, but to manage her pain and love her up while we could. We had her with us just 6 short weeks after we knew *something* was wrong.... Less than a month after she was diagnosed with cancer.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry your sweet girl has this horrible diagnosis. I hope and pray you get good quality time with her in the next few months. I second Sophie_Mom's opinion about not bringing a puppy into your home at this time-it wouldn't be fair to Avery, you and especially the puppy as they do take so much time and energy. 

My only words of wisdom--Take it one day at a time, be grateful for that day and make sure to stay positive in front of her. She doesn't know anything is wrong and if she sees you upset or in tears she will be confused. I spent a lot of time taking showers during our boy's cancer journey so he wouldn't see or hear my cries and tears. It was so hard, but I kept on thinking the important thing was to make his day as happy and normal as possible. HUGS.


----------



## YippieKya (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi Kenneth.... I'm so very sorry about Avery's diagnosis.... horrible news. 
I know you said at the bottom of your post you have decided not to go with chemo. 

When my Misha was 6 years old he was diagnosed with lymphoma and we did go with chemo. It was a long road and expensive, even with VPI Pet Insurance. 

And Misha was very brave and valiant. We showered him with love and great food hand fed and pampered him to the max. From the time of his diagnosis and course of treatment, until he had had enough - it was 2 years~ Yes, we got 2 more years with him because of the treatment. Not all good days, but he was with us. I have no regrets about that decision. 

I would say to go ahead and cherish every moment you have with him. It's about the hardest thing we Golden lovers will ever do, is watch them go.....;-(


Also - here is a great thread from dborgers on his boy Andy who has been going thru treatment for lymphoma: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cussion/107006-please-pray-andy-lymphoma.html

God Bless....


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 15, 2012)

Sorry I haven't updated or been more active.. 

Avery had a vet appointment Monday morning. Vet said the holes from the drain tube are closing up fine and he also decided it was time to remove her stitches from her surgery. 

He told use to start her prednisone Friday (tomorrow), she has about a months supply of it. He also recommended we go back a week before we run out to see if we need to up the dosage. 

She is basically back to normal! Eating food, drinking water. Though I am still putting a little bit of powerade in her water. 

Of course she is being spoiled!!! She can finally sleep on the bed again, and I'm letting her on the couch while I do homework. We also have been playing a bit of baseball everyday or so. 

So far things are ...well normal.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So glad that Avery is getting back to doing the things that she enjoys doing! Praying for much more time with your girl that is free of pain!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your precious little girl. She is so beautiful, enjoy every day and spoil her lots and lots


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Avery*

So glad to hear that Avery is getting back to doing the things she loves to do.

Spoil her and love her and take lots of pictures!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for the update. She is so sweet, those eyes are beautiful. Take good care of Avery baby.


----------



## Chance Benjamin (Jan 28, 2012)

Take advantage of every moment. It's sad to hear lymphoma at such a young age, I was upset last month when I found out Chance had lymphoma and his is 8. I am grateful for the time I have been given and everyday I get! Have fun with Avery, Chance and I live up every moment right now. You guys are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Your Avery baby is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope Avery is doing ok. She is in my prayers.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Such a beautiful girl! Any updates?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh no! That is terrible. I am so sorry


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Can you give her fluids to make sure she stays hydrated? Feed scrambled eggs, boiled chicken and rice. Anything she will eat.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Prayers for Avery, hope she is ok.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 15, 2012)

It has been awhile since I have done an update. First off I apologize for any grammar or spelling errors. It's almost four in the morning, im at work and using my phone.


I again want to thank you for your prayers and interest in avery.

For the most part she is fine. We have gone through one bottle of her steroids. About a months worth.

She is still one happy dog and appears to be pain-free. 
She is eating.. just about everything in the house. She is also super gassy at time. And not regular dog farts. These clear a large room.

We have noticed that it is almost like she aged a couple years in these last few weeks. She moves a little slower at times. Breaths heavier and grunts more. 

When I think about the last half a year part of me thinks I should have noticed this earlier
Her behavior started to change a while ago. She always enjoyed being on the furniture. But she stopped and started lying in the other room a lot. She was always a cuddler but started to distance her self she would also grunt on close contact. For example when hugged or when I put my ARM on her while lying down. I attributed the grunting to age.

Though part of thinks I am trying to justify this guilt I have about being helpless. 
I have gotten to the point where I am strong about this situation. Up until I look at her eyes whether it is in person or a picture.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting an update. I'm so glad that Avery is doing well. Please don't doubt yourself. Frequently, it is only in hind sight that we see the gradual changes in our kids were indicative of illness. Goldens are a stoic breed and usually they are very ill before we even are aware of the illness. Keeping Avery in our thoughts and prayers for more time that is free of pain.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am glad Avery is doing well. Thanks for the update. Sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## Chance Benjamin (Jan 28, 2012)

I think the same thing too about Chance with his grunting. He actually started it about a year before he was diagnosed. Grunted all the time. Since he has started his chemo he doesn't do it anymore, it was so strange that it went away. When Chance was diagnosed he was already in stage IV, so I thought I should have seen some signs. A month before he was diagnosed though I had him in for a check up, blood work..everything and he was ok then. Cancer comes on so fast that we can't realize how quick it is happening. Praying for you guys!


----------



## megkate (Feb 7, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear your news. I just went through this with my 4 year old boy, and only had him 5 weeks after diagnosis. Make every day special....they go by too quickly. Give her steak, ice cream whatever she can eat and just love her, love her, love her. What a sweet girl!


----------



## sandirandy (Jul 9, 2011)

I am so very sorry to read that.. she is a sweet gentle little girl. Her days on this earth may be short but she is so loved. And noone can say how long any of us have..including that little sweet girl. Pictures and gentle words.. small treats and all the love you can fit into one day.. and whenever the last day is.. she will hear and feel love from you for always xo


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thinking of Avert baby and sending my prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Avery*

Praying for Avery and that all of her days and yours will be special ones.

Hindsight is always 20-20. There is NO WAY we could know.

Make everyday with her special and SPOIL her and take lots of pictures and tell her HOW MUCH you love her!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

megkate said:


> I am so sorry to hear your news. I just went through this with my 4 year old boy, and only had him 5 weeks after diagnosis. Make every day special....they go by too quickly. Give her steak, ice cream whatever she can eat and just love her, love her, love her. What a sweet girl!


megkate, I am very sorry for the loss of your boy. 4 years old, it is still baby.
Sending healing thoughts and prayers for Avery baby.


----------



## 4Goldens' (Apr 3, 2012)

Kenneth, so sorry to hear about your Avery. Such a young age to be dealing with this. I have 4 goldens and my oldest a 9 has been diagnosed with cancer. She has two large tumors in her lungs, a mammary tumor and a tumor either in her liver or beside her liver. I havve opted out of chemo or radiation for I think this would ruin the quality of the life she has left. I chosen the route of natural healing. She is doing great and there are no clinical symtoms at all. Please check out my blog at www.goldenretrievercancer.blogspot.com it shows everything I am doing. I was given only 4 months back in January with her and she just keeps on keepin on. Seriously, even the vet is baffled at how well she is doing. You will be in my prayers for many more quality days with your golden.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear the Cancer diagnosis of your girl Avery, especially at such a young age. 

Make the most of each and every second you have with her. Fill each day doing all the things she loves to do, make as many memories and special moments you can in the time you have with her. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Avery.

Your update was great, hope you will have many.


----------



## Karin Wise (Mar 23, 2012)

Wishing you and Avery blessings.... Enjoy every moment being with your baby girl... So sorry that you have to go through this.. It feel so scared when I read this, always praying for Gabby and Levi, even now, as healthy dogs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Avery*

I am so very sorry that your Avery is sick. I will be praying for her and you!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Prayers for sweet Avery.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It always upsets me to see those posts going quiet. I hope your Avery baby is doing ok. Sending healing vibes and prayers.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Sending prayers and good thoughts that Avery is doing well and that's why you haven't posted for a while


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 15, 2012)

PrincessDi said:


> Sending prayers and good thoughts that Avery is doing well and that's why you haven't posted for a while


I feel like a horrible forum member because I have not been active like I used to be on other forums..

But to be honest PrincessDi you are correct! I have been pretty busy in life lately. But Avery has been doing pretty well! It is weird how this cancer works.. Sometimes she's doing good and close to her old active self. Other days she is a little bit more lethargic. She can have a week were her tumors are really swollen. And the next week and a half they alot smaller. 
But she is still enjoying life very much! Loves to eat especially the yummy human food! Will play occasionally, especial if my mothers puppy is playing with someone ( She doesn't care for him, or the fact that he gets attention). 

Avery still loves her car rides.. Even if it is a small one to the mail box ( we have a pretty long and steep driveway). Though I had to tear the carpet out of the back of my truck because she had an accident. The accident was most likely due to a stressful day and was not something to get upset about.. 

I am very grateful that I have had this extra time with Avery. I know that others are far more lucky than us and then there are those who are far less lucky. 

Thank you all for the prayers and the concern in Avery's health!

~Kenneth.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Kenneth thank you so much for the update. Glad to read about Avery's good days. Sending healing thoughts and prayers and hugs to a sweet baby.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you and Avery and glad that she's still enjoying life doing the things she loves most. Thanks for keeping us posted


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

So glad to read the update and that Avery has more good days than bad and continues to enjoy life. I know that these things make other folks that are waging the war on cancer, a little/lot more positive! Prayers continued!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Prayers for Avery baby.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope Avery baby is doing ok. Sending healing vibes and prayers.


----------

